# boy rat



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

i am just wondering if any one has boy that they dont wantclose to missouri warrenton 63383 just wondering thanks :-*


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here we go again.... : now you're posting to get a male to put with your two girls? It's a neutered male that you are looking for.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

To breed as you said you wanted to do in another thread? People I wouldn't even bother wasting the time it takes to reply to this thread.


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm wondering if we should start ignoring these...

something about her/him screams TROLL TROLL to me. 

if we ignore these, but it turns out he/she actually has rats and actually needs our help if something were to come up, should we still reply? 

I think i'm going to ignore all the ones about _breeding_ specifically. I've already said what I thought about it, and it went nowhere.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

The only point in replying is for others that think what me_rat_lover says is a good idea - to prevent them from carrying the same idiotic things out. It's obvious me_rat_lover isn't going to take the slightest bit of notice of us.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ok i have one opinion. maybe she was asking for a neutered rat. i make mistakes like that too. wait till she has time to reply. IM NOT PICKING SIDES because i dont know anything about breeding so thats why im not picking :-\


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gizzmo, this is the reason we question their ethics;



me_rat_lover said:


> I got my 2 rats from a pet store and i am going to breed mine!~!~


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i know that


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

yes i realy dont care neuterd or not!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Considering your blatant disregard for your pets, good luck getting anyone from here to rehome to you


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm guessing we have a troll on our hands.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

zombunny said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing we have a troll on our hands.


zombunny 

be NICE and stay out of it


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that when you make a post on a public forum you don't get to tell anyone to "stay out of it"


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

zombunny said:


> I'm pretty sure that when you make a post on a public forum you don't get to tell anyone to "stay out of it"


Well guess wat i am telling you


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

> Well guess wat i am telling you


That doesn't mean she/he has to listen.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Corrie said:


> > Well guess wat i am telling you
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean she/he has to listen.


Well if she ask any questions or anything i will not reply


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ok i do have to admit that you guys keep bugging her about it. maybe let off a little bit. by what she is saying, i think she gets it. shes trying to move on. and you should to because everyone tells her how she sorta is a bad owner. (no offense to anyone i offended) just trying to clear the air between us rat owners. im not trying to be a nuisance and tell people to be quiet. im definitely not doing that. just trying to (like i said) clear the air


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Gizzmo, she doesnt get it because, as we have repeatedly been telling her in her other threads, breeding her rats is irresponsible and cruel (especially if they come from a pet store) and now she makes another thread asking for a male rat saying, 'yes i realy dont care neuterd or not!!'.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont care anymore this whole issue is getting old to me.


----------

